# Views on donors knowing the recipient



## stevie_lloyd (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm currently being a donor but can't help but feel that I would love to no my recipient or even just things about them how do recipients feel about that? And how do donors feel about it?


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Stevie, as u already know I've been matched but not started yet but regarding what your saying I understand what and how you feel. Before I was matched it was the thought of someone having my eggs but soon as they matched me I started thinking I wonder what she's like, I wonder how long she's been waiting, I wonder how happy she is and how she's feeling about it.. Strange feelings. I'm just so happy I could possibly make her dreams come true xxx


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello ladies,

I am really interested in what you are saying as donors. As a recipient, I would love to know more about my donor and am incredibly grateful to her as I am 20 weeks pregnant with a little girl.
I am very aware that without her gift I would have been extremely unlikely to experience pregnancy and to have this baby. I would have no problem with the donor knowing things about me.
It is quite surreal to carry this little thing that has been created with someone else's DNA but it's the most amazing experience!! My husband and I plan to tell our baby the unique circumstances 
around her conception.
Thank you to all you fab donors  

xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey 

Gemh, it's a mad feeling isn't it, before I was matched I remember thinking I was ok with not knowing any thing about this person I just hope she makes a real good mom and enjoys the miracle as much as I do. But now I have been matched and can't help but think about how she looks, what's she is like if she has interests like mine etc. 

Surfergirl, 1st of all congratulations, I think everyone has different views but I see a lot of us have the same views lol. I would love to no about my recipient I just wish we got a choice and we could tell the more about are self, I would love to no if a child is born how the child doing when growing up, I understand why they don't do it but I think if I carried the child for them I would of boned why I was pregnant with that child and would be a harder to give the child up but she carries the child herself.

X


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I would prefer to be a "known" donor but its not a deal breaker. I spent quite a bit on time searching prideangel to see if I could find a match via there, but I think a lot of people register and then never come back as didnt get much response.


----------



## stevie_lloyd (Oct 2, 2012)

Really they was prob with a clinic as well and got a match through them x have you done your treatment Hun x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

No, all tests done, clinic looking for a match for me now (since weds, so a little bit to go). Started browsing a couple of months ago when we knew we were going to do treatment


----------



## stevie_lloyd (Oct 2, 2012)

Aw so ur waiting on a match then what clinic you at x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

With Herts and Essex fertility centre


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

As both a donor (egg), and recipient (sperm) I think I'd prefer anonymous. I think there'd b too much scope for over involvement, but that's just me. I'm happy to have the traceability when the child is 18 though, think that's important for them to have.


----------



## stevie_lloyd (Oct 2, 2012)

Interesting every one does have diff views as I thought when I started this, we all feel diff about it hey I wouldn't want to be over involved just to no if a baby is born from it how that child is doing though out life if u understand me lol x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it's mainly as the donor myself, I worry that I'd get too attached.  I do hope any children from my eggs contact me when they're older though, I'd love to hear from them and I have no problem with any child I have doing the same with their donor.

It is interesting to hear other people's views on it.


----------



## TattooedMammy (Dec 29, 2012)

I would like to know where my eggs are going. I'm not wanting to see the child grow or have any involvement in their life but it would just be nice to know.

Again, not a dealbreaker but I would prefer it, it would make it seem more worthwhile after you have met the recipients and can imagine the difference it would make.


----------



## Danni and Andrew (Jul 11, 2011)

me personally, we are using donor sperm...and we would prefer everything to be anonymous.


----------



## stevie_lloyd (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree tattooed I have totally the same views as u x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I would also love for there to be more openness.
I really hope my recipient got a BFP too, but it would be nice to be in touch before 18 years are up!
Currently I'm suffering with OHSS brought on by my pregnancy, and can't help but feel it would be great to have some kind of contact with the other family for mutual updates and support


----------



## Harriettt26 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi there 

If you would prefer to know your recipient why not try pride angel? I tried to donate anonymously a year ago this month but as my youngest baby was not yet a year old they asked me to wait,
me being impatient uploaded a profile onto pride angel and the most wonderful well deserving of a child lady found me in August it's taken forever and a day but after jumping through all the hoops with counselling and blood tests were finally reaching the stage where we can start meds to match up our cycles 

Looking back on things I'm so glad the first clinic asked me to wait as now I know my recipient and for me..be safe in the knowledge hers and my children won't accidentally marry one day which was my only concern going about things anonymously  x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Harriett:
Fertility clinics won't treat egg sharers for free if they're known to the recipient..!!


----------



## Harriettt26 (Jan 25, 2012)

Arrhh I see :/ well that's rubbish then x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats not always true. I asked my clinic (herts and essex) and they will still treat the egg sharer for free if the recipient is on their list

Pride angel is good, but I couldnt find a match on there (I am the sharer/donor)


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I would also prefer for there to be some kind of contact, but right now I am glad I don't know whether my recipient is pregnant, as I am not anymore 
It would just be too painful - but it would be nice not to have to wait 18 years to find out what happened to my donated eggs!


----------

